# Copenhagen in the summer



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

I visited Copenhagen in 2018 , to go to a concert in the Royal Arena . It was my first trip to Scandinavia , and three nights was really only enough for first impressions. SAS lost my hold bag on the way over , but I still had a good time and would like to return . I was lucky to explore some craft beer bars with an old friend who was in the city the same weekend , always a good way to find out about a city , hope you enjoy the pictures ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Copenhagen


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! I thoroughly enjoyed my brief trip to Copenhagen , glad you're enjoying the pics ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

flatworm said:


> Hi Christos , thank you ! I thoroughly enjoyed my brief trip to Copenhagen , glad you're enjoying the pics !
> 
> best wishes , Steve


Welcome, Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Nyhavn , the historic port...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

So far, so good 

cheers, George


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Paul , George and Christos - a big thank you ! Glad you’re enjoying Copenhagen , there’s more to come , 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you, your kind words are appreciated ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Little Mermaid , one of Copenhagen's most iconic tourist sights My harbour cruise boat stopped only for a couple of minutes , so no chance of getting off to take more pics!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

After returning to Copenhagen ,I returned to the hotel to pick up my bag , and made for the airport to catch my early evening flight home My flight was comfortable and on time , and my bag arrived on the same aircraft ! 

Hope some on SSC enjoyed a little taste of Copenhagen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Copenhagen


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! I must admit I liked Copenhagen , its a cool city with a strong alternative streak . It was my first trip to Scandanavia , I would love to return ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------

